# Remove bathtub/Replacing with shower



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

In the process of considering of removing a porcelain bathtub and replacing with floor to ceiling shower. Pros/cons??? Bring it.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I did that and it worked great. For the floor of the shower, had a marble base made that matched the drain location. Then added 3/4 plywood to cover the stud walls, a waterproof membrane, hardibacker and then tiled it. Had a marble mfr in Pearland make the base.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Is this a good idea when considering reselling your house? I'd like to do the same but was advised against it b/c of possible resell issues as most people want a tub.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

geezuphosdn said:


> Is this a good idea when considering reselling your house? I'd like to do the same but was advised against it b/c of possible resell issues as most people want a tub.


My wife and I were held hostage to this idea at first but lately it has become a non-factor. Tubs are a luxury any more, very few are the old fashioned cast iron porcelain type and few people with a need to luxuriate in a fancy smancy tub will be looking at buying my house or yours anyhow... We've always had multiple bath homes and one would invariably have a modest old style tub. No potential buyers have ever made anything of the fancy tubs we've had or the lack thereof (we've bought or sold 6 homes in the last 5 years...!). If the master bath is nicely done with a nicely done shower, that seems to punch the ticket. If there is another bath somewhere in the house with a standard tub that's a bonus but in my experience, not required. From what I've seen though, jetted tubs are sooo yesterday and do nothing to help a sale...

.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get a good plumber


----------

